# What to do with my dogs big ol' boobies!!



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I have heard penicillin.. But I wanted to ask the lot of you any tricks of the trade?? any ideas on how to draw up the big huge tittas on my bitch 

thanks for your help!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! did she have a litter recently I assume? I have heard that if you let the pups nurse to long they will get to be hangers  Some breeders pull the pups off early to prevent that. I believe alot of excercise will tighten them back up but they will never be completely tight again  Has alot to do with genetics and when her pups were weaned. My girl just got over her very first heat and hers look a little different than they did before.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

How long were the puppies weaned and how long did you let them nurse?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I have never heard of penicillin... what's the regimine for that? Before I start giving advice on my end I'd like to know the answers to Lisas questions too.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Well.. she has had 3 litters, 24 pups all weaned as soon as they started on the RMB scraps, or the water softened kibble offered once daily  usually between 3-5 weeks. Her last litter was alomost 2 years ago, and her boobs have always been big since the first litter, we exercise all the time(USMC style), flirt pole daily, swimming in the ocean..
I just always chalked it up to her big mama-ness. (She has always been a "momma dog" in her personality and manners.) and of course just like big mama walkin around with slippers and tits to her knees 

I think that covers it..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is nothing you can do at this point to suck her up they are what they are. When you wean a bitch and you want her to retain her figure you wean the pups at about 4 weeks and then do some dietary changes to the bitch to dry up her supply. Since it has been so long there is nothing you can do to change her figure. Penicillin will not do anything but give her drugs she does not need.


----------



## Cal Reds (May 9, 2011)

Give her dill pickle juice, straight or mix it with her food. An old dog man from oklahoma taught me that, it works!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are lot of home remedies for getting a bitch to suck up her teats however those tricks are used right after they have had the pups not years later.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Cal Reds said:


> Give her dill pickle juice, straight or mix it with her food. An old dog man from oklahoma taught me that, it works!!


LOL I have heard of them using that for dehydration pickle juice is full of electrolytes ... Funny stuff.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well that is the whole point people trying to find things to dehydrate a dog when all you do is with hold food and water for 24 hours then slowly re introduce to the food and water over the next 48 hrs. It is that simple but if it has been months since the pups are weaned you are SOL. Before you breed you should know how to properly take care of the bitch and things like this would not be a big deal. food for thought


----------

